# Community > Resource Library >  Alaska's Wolf Man by Jim Rearden

## Rich007

I've just finished this book. It's one of the best hunting/outdoors books I've read. If anyone else wants to read it let me know.

Rich :Have A Nice Day: 



Alaskas Wolf Man by Jim Rearden    

(From the back cover of the book)  Between 1915 and 1955 adventure-seeking Frank Glaser, a latter-day Far North Mountain Man, trekked across wilderness Alaska on foot, by wolf-dog team, and eventually, by airplane.  In his career he was a market hunter, trapper, roadhouse owner, professional dog team musher, and federal predator agent.  A naturalist at heart, he leaned from personal observation the life secrets of moose, caribou, foxes, wolverines, mountain sheep, grizzly bears, and wolves-especially wolves. 

A crack shot, self-sufficient, and wilderness wise, Glaser not only survived, but prospered in the far lonely places.  Almost always alone, he survived many encounters with charging grizzly bears, some of which he had to shoot to keep from being mauled.  He knew how to cope with 50 and 60 below zero temperatures, and more than once he plunged through river ice in extreme cold and survived only because of his woods know-how.

Frank Glasser was a legend in his own time, respected and admired for his skill as a woodsman and hunter by fellow sourdoughs, and by his many Eskimo friends.

"Nothing that has been written about Alaska captures so intensely the vastness, the loneliness, the natural savagery of this land as Alaskas Wolf Man.  It surpasses anything that Ernest Thompson Seton or Jack London ever did and is far more real because it is actual distilled experience that cannot be contrived.  This is a class that will stand tall in the literature of Alaska." Cliff Cernick, former editor of the Anchorage Daily News and The Fairbanks Daily News-Miner, and currently Alaska Editor of the Western Flyer.

----------


## jakewire

Yeah I'd like it, I'll pay postage of course. 
cheers.

----------


## Rich007

Sweet as pm me your address

----------


## veitnamcam

Me next?

----------


## Rich007

Sure

----------


## jakewire

I've finished this over the weekend, great read.Thankyou. I'll pass it straight to Cam with a return address to you if that's ok?

----------


## Rich007

Gee you are a fast reader! Sweet as flick it straight on to Cam

----------


## veitnamcam

Anyone else want it? Was a good read.

----------


## veitnamcam

Flick me a pm il send it back.
Doesn't look like anyone else reads paper... There loss was a great read thanks very much!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## muzza

I'll read it . Make a change from the bulk Africana I've been dealing to lately

----------


## veitnamcam

Sorry Muz replied to pm before seeing this. Will post on if all good with rich 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rich007

Sound good

----------


## jakewire

Genuine good read this book, I throughly enjoyed it.

----------


## muzza

I am half way through this . Its a great read and well worth spending the time .

Who wants it next ? Otherwise it will end up on my already-bursting-at-the-seams bookshelf ..... I am picking it will be available after the weekend , the way I'm going .... ;-)

----------


## veitnamcam

I recommend it :thumbup: :Have A Nice Day: 

Rich might like it back if nobody else want to read it?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## muzza

not a problem where it goes , just need an address .....

----------


## savagehunter

I'd like to give it a read, so who ever has it could flick me a pm that would be great. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rich007

A friend is reading it at the moment. PM me your address and ill send it to you once he's finished.

----------


## Dangerous Dan

Could I please read after the next person?

----------


## Steve338

Then me please, pm when ready, cheers!

----------

